

Mathematics Is Underrated - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/12/mathematics-is-underrated/

======
j2kun
Obviously. Not much content in this article though. For those interested in a
more thorough discussion of the PageRank algorithm, see
[http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/18/googles-pagerank-a-first-
att...](http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/18/googles-pagerank-a-first-attempt/) and
the subsequent posts following it (linked at the bottom)

------
anoplus
Math is just another API. Isn't it?

